
People forged judges’ signatures to trick Google into changing results - pseudolus
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/07/people-forged-judges-signatures-to-trick-google-into-changing-results/
======
ilamont
Source link: [https://www.cbsnews.com/news/online-reputation-management-
cb...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/online-reputation-management-cbs-news-
investigation-finds-fraudulent-court-orders-used-to-change-google-search/)

